# Buttermilk Ranch Dressing



## msmofet (May 31, 2011)

Stubbs said:


> Is it easy to make homemade buttermilk dressing?


Yes


1 cup (8 oz) buttermilk ( and/or sour cream can go 1/2 cup (4 oz) of each)
1/2 cup (4 oz) mayonnaise
1 teaspoon lemon juice
1/8 teaspoon paprika
1/4 teaspoon mustard powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon black pepper
1 Tbsp chopped fresh parsley (sub dry )
1 teaspoon chopped fresh chives (sub dry chives or onion powder and/or garlic powder)


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 1, 2011)

Copied and saved!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 1, 2011)

Copied and saved Thank you this looks fantastic. 
kades


----------



## msmofet (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you Dave and Kades


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounds great, Ms M!  I have also copied and saved!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 2, 2011)

ooh, ooh, i have fresh garlic chives and leftover buttermilk that was looking for a use.

thanks, mofet. copied and saved.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you everyone and you're welcome. It stays good in the fridge for about a week.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 2, 2011)

Can you make a dry mix with buttermilk powder?  Copied and saved!


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 2, 2011)

Is it posible to make this dairy free?


----------



## Selkie (Jun 2, 2011)

Got it, and added to my recipe file. Thanks!


----------

